# "Pastor" hurt on motorcycle in "church"



## mvdm (Jul 22, 2008)

Didn't know whether to put this story in this forum or the praise and thanksgiving forum:

FOXNews.com - Pastor Injured in Dirt Bike Accident During Church Service - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News


----------

